# 20 different criminal cases registered against Qaisari at Faryab AGO



## Disir (Jul 14, 2018)

Nizmuddin Qaisari, commander of an illegal armed group currently in government’s custody, has been booked on account of 20 criminal cases including murder, extortion, armed attacks against security forces and use of force in certain cases, a well-placed source within the government told this agency on Saturday.

According to the source, use of force, intimidation, armed clashes with political rivals, hatching conspiracies, committing illegal economic activities, issuing false statements, and committing financial crimes are some of the charges for which Mr. Qaisari has been booked.

Qaisari and his bodyguards were captured by the Afghan commando forces on July 2, from Maimana, the capital of northwestern Faryab province and was later on shifted to Kabul for further investigations.

According to reports, of all his bodyguards arrested on the day of Qaisari’s detention, eight have been released while Qaisari and the rest of his personal bodyguards are still in the custody of the government.

While investigating for this report, Pajhwok was given exclusive access to some government documents, which show that beside harassment of common people, Qaisari also staged clashes between political parties, fanned ethnic tensions which deteriorated security situation in Faryab where Qaisari took maximum advantage of the situation to carry out illegal activities and gain political favor.

The documents showed that Qaisari ran a force of around 800 armed men who are armed with equal number of light and heavy weapons, including Kalashnikovs, mortars, rocket launchers, heavy machine guns, and light artillery guns, in addition to illegally holding 20 police Ranger pickup vehicles, six armored Humvees and a large number of illegally obtained ANDSF personal equipment.
20 different criminal cases registered against Qaisari at Faryab AGO

I think I read that there were people protesting his release.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm sure they did bad things ... but, it's not like they sent Facebook updates from Russia.


----------

